# Leaving HFBoard`s...



## Jiminy Cricket

I wan`t 2 thank u All for ur time `n` companion`ship. U of all been Wonder`ful 2 me `n` in`Spirational. My Great Pap Pap would be Proud.

From the Bottom of My heart: *THANK U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sincerely,
James Crick


----------



## octopi

Aw schucks. Now I'll have to actively seek out rambling incoherance.


----------



## Tarasenko

RIP in pieces


----------



## ChickenBurrito

Great another poster who no one knows or cares about announces he's leaving so he'll get people to post in his terrible thread.


----------



## Masao

Jiminy Cricket said:


> I wan`t 2 thank u All for ur time `n` companion`ship. U of all been Wonder`ful 2 me `n` in`Spirational. My Great Pap Pap would be Proud.
> 
> From the Bottom of My heart: *THANK U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Sincerely,
> James Crick




I think you need to buy a new keyboard. It's ', not `.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

APRIL FOOL`S!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!

I Fool`d U.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

April Fool`s was My Gr8 GranPappy`s Favo`rite Holiday. Gosh Rest His Soul.


----------



## Guerzy

Reported.


----------



## Dog

You got me good.

I almost missed seeing your posts for a minute.


----------



## Mischa

Genius


----------



## Tyler Foli

lmao what


----------



## ADifferentTim

Jtfc!


----------



## John Price

Ehat


----------



## Analyzer*

Qhat


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

U were Fool`d. 

APRIL FOOL`S!!!!!


----------



## Mantis

Report this man!


----------



## John Price

You got fooled jr


----------



## Guerzy

Reported.


----------



## Guerzy

Today is April 1st, known to some as "April Fool's Day." In many places it is a time for pranks and general silliness.

Be forewarned that HFBoards is NOT one of those places. The site rules still apply on April 1st, and any inappropriate behavior will have repercussions.

Consider this your warning.

All the best,

HFBoards


----------



## Guerzy

Please note that this applies here and anywhere else on HF. These types of threads aren't going to be tolerated, so please don't post them.


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Guerzy said:


> Today is April 1st, known to some as "April Fool's Day." In many places it is a time for pranks and general silliness.
> 
> Be forewarned that HFBoards is NOT one of those places. The site rules still apply on April 1st, and any inappropriate behavior will have repercussions.
> 
> Consider this your warning.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> HFBoards



U Will not Fool me.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Banter


----------



## Leafsdude7

Guerzy said:


> Today is April 1st, known to some as "April Fool's Day." In many places it is a time for pranks and general silliness.
> 
> Be forewarned that HFBoards is NOT one of those places. The site rules still apply on April 1st, and any inappropriate behavior will have repercussions.
> 
> Consider this your warning.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> HFBoards






Guerzy said:


> Please note that this applies here and anywhere else on HF. These types of threads aren't going to be tolerated, so please don't post them.




April fools?


----------



## Ceremony

Jiminy Cricket said:


> APRIL FOOL`S!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I Fool`d U.




Not gonna lie, you did fool me


----------



## Girls Generation

damn man, you crave attention


----------



## Dr Pepper

There really should be an age restriction for this board.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Modo said:


> There really should be an age restriction for this board.




What would it be


----------



## Ceremony

Leave GranPapp`ys boy alone !!!


----------



## Tarasenko

Oogie Boogie said:


> What would it be




Around 9


----------



## Guerzy

I like Granpappy`s Boy, he seems like a good enough lad.


----------



## Baby Punisher

Oogie Boogie said:


> What would it be




38 y/o


----------



## RiceCooker

Jiminy Cricket said:


> U were Fool`d.
> 
> APRIL FOOL`S!!!!!


----------



## Old Boys Club




----------



## John Price

Lol.


----------



## Led Zappa

A mod really should change this posters avatar to something ridiculous as an April Fools joke and forget to change it back.........


----------



## WeHaveBeenFletched

reported


----------



## WeHaveBeenFletched

Ceremony said:


> Leave GranPapp`ys boy alone !!!




no..


----------



## Epsilon

░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▐
░░░░░░▄▄▄░░▄██▄
░░░░░▐▀█▀▌░░░░▀█▄
░░░░░▐█▄█▌░░░░░░▀█▄
░░░░░░▀▄▀░░░▄▄▄▄▄▀▀
░░░░▄▄▄██▀▀▀▀
░░░█▀▄▄▄█░▀▀
░░░▌░▄▄▄▐▌▀▀▀ you have been spooked
▄░▐░░░▄▄░█░▀▀ by the spooky skeleton 
▀█▌░░░▄░▀█▀░▀ send this to 7 people 
░░░░░░░▄▄▐▌▄▄ or he will haunt you 
░░░░░░░▀███▀█░▄ for the rest of your days 
░░░░░░▐▌▀▄▀▄▀▐▄ 
░░░░░░▐▀░░░░░░▐▌
░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░█
░░░░░▐▌░░░░░░░░░█
░░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░▐▌


----------



## John Price

░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▐
░░░░░░▄▄▄░░▄██▄
░░░░░▐▀█▀▌░░░░▀█▄
░░░░░▐█▄█▌░░░░░░▀█▄
░░░░░░▀▄▀░░░▄▄▄▄▄▀▀
░░░░▄▄▄██▀▀▀▀
░░░█▀▄▄▄█░▀▀
░░░▌░▄▄▄▐▌▀▀▀ you have been spooked
▄░▐░░░▄▄░█░▀▀ by the spooky skeleton 
▀█▌░░░▄░▀█▀░▀ send this to 7 people 
░░░░░░░▄▄▐▌▄▄ or he will haunt you 
░░░░░░░▀███▀█░▄ for the rest of your days 
░░░░░░▐▌▀▄▀▄▀▐▄ 
░░░░░░▐▀░░░░░░▐▌
░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░█
░░░░░▐▌░░░░░░░░░█
░░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░▐▌
[Reply] [!!]


----------



## WeHaveBeenFletched

^^^^
that was a cool thing to do when I was 8 years old.


----------



## Dog

░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▐
░░░░░░▄▄▄░░▄██▄
░░░░░▐▀█▀▌░░░░▀█▄
░░░░░▐█▄█▌░░░░░░▀█▄
░░░░░░▀▄▀░░░▄▄▄▄▄▀▀
░░░░▄▄▄██▀▀▀▀
░░░█▀▄▄▄█░▀▀
░░░▌░▄▄▄▐▌▀▀▀ you have been spooked
▄░▐░░░▄▄░█░▀▀ by the spooky skeleton 
▀█▌░░░▄░▀█▀░▀ send this to 7 people 
░░░░░░░▄▄▐▌▄▄ or he will haunt you 
░░░░░░░▀███▀█░▄ for the rest of your days 
░░░░░░▐▌▀▄▀▄▀▐▄ 
░░░░░░▐▀░░░░░░▐▌
░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░█
░░░░░▐▌░░░░░░░░░█
░░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░▐▌
[Reply] [!!]


----------



## Tarasenko

░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▐
░░░░░░▄▄▄░░▄██▄
░░░░░▐▀█▀▌░░░░▀█▄
░░░░░▐█▄█▌░░░░░░▀█▄
░░░░░░▀▄▀░░░▄▄▄▄▄▀▀
░░░░▄▄▄██▀▀▀▀
░░░█▀▄▄▄█░▀▀
░░░▌░▄▄▄▐▌▀▀▀ you have been spooked
▄░▐░░░▄▄░█░▀▀ by the spooky skeleton 
▀█▌░░░▄░▀█▀░▀ send this to 7 people 
░░░░░░░▄▄▐▌▄▄ or he will haunt you 
░░░░░░░▀███▀█░▄ for the rest of your days 
░░░░░░▐▌▀▄▀▄▀▐▄ 
░░░░░░▐▀░░░░░░▐▌
░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░█
░░░░░▐▌░░░░░░░░░█
░░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░▐▌
[Reply] [!!]


----------



## Swervin81

C-c-c-c-c-comb`o break`er!!!


----------



## Ceremony

GoneFullHextall said:


> no..




#24 Kobable Bring Brong


----------



## Juzmo

xD well memed


----------



## Old Boys Club




----------



## PanthersPens62

Glad you are staying......I rather enjoy your tales about the incomperable Kobable Bring Brong & Barrold Bonds!


----------



## CycloneLaunch

Lirl great thread

I'm glad you managed to get a new account sorted too bawse


----------



## izzy

Not funny anymore


----------



## MadFerIt95*

Beat me too it...


----------



## darko

Lol GOAT thread.


----------



## VoluntaryDom

oh boy


----------



## The Crypto Guy

Please just leave


----------



## Dont Toews Me Bro

@The Crypto Guy you really bumped an old thread just to say that. I can't imagine what it must feel like to be compelled to go through old threads just to find the perfect one to bump with some unfunny zinger.


----------



## Satan

bye


----------



## John Price

░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▐
░░░░░░▄▄▄░░▄██▄
░░░░░▐▀█▀▌░░░░▀█▄
░░░░░▐█▄█▌░░░░░░▀█▄
░░░░░░▀▄▀░░░▄▄▄▄▄▀▀
░░░░▄▄▄██▀▀▀▀
░░░█▀▄▄▄█░▀▀
░░░▌░▄▄▄▐▌▀▀▀ you have been spooked
▄░▐░░░▄▄░█░▀▀ by the spooky skeleton 
▀█▌░░░▄░▀█▀░▀ send this to 7 people 
░░░░░░░▄▄▐▌▄▄ or he will haunt you 
░░░░░░░▀███▀█░▄ for the rest of your days 
░░░░░░▐▌▀▄▀▄▀▐▄ 
░░░░░░▐▀░░░░░░▐▌
░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░█
░░░░░▐▌░░░░░░░░░█
░░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░▐▌


----------

